# Starting tank and pH is off chart



## LordEd (Mar 25, 2015)

So I want to run this by the experts and have you tell me if I am doing something wrong or if this is typical. its been a while since I had my tank set up, maybe 5+ years. I set up my 75 Gal tank and added Vitroclean Green PFS (http://www.vitroclean.com/) as well as some old lava rock and coral rock I had from back when I had a saltwater tank. I assume the rocks would raise the pH a bit but its been reading 8.8 or more on my high pH test. My tap water comes out at around 7.0. I added an air pump to help oxengenate the water in hopes it might help a little. Would the rocks be causing that much of a spike if they have been sitting around for a long time? I did boil them, before adding but that was for cleanliness. Anything else I should be doing to help lower it besides massive water changes? or do I need to change out my rocks for something else?


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I think your vitroclean might be the problem. On the link check out points 2-3.
http://www.lenntech.com/glass.htm


----------



## LordEd (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the answer. Yes it looks like the soda ash, if its in there, might really be raising the pH. Another question then is would the ash or whatever else ever stop raising the pH? Or is this something that will always be a problem and I should just try and find another substrate? I ask because this is all the pool shop stocks. I am hitting the hardware stores today but dont think I will find much as I dont really live in a large "pool" region so sales of that equipment isnt brisk.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would email the manufacturer first to see if that product will actually raise the pH before thinking about removing it from the tank.


----------



## LordEd (Mar 25, 2015)

I wrote mfg and they got back to me quickly. Said the following:
"Thank you for your inquiry about Vitroclean filter media. While glass is slightly alkali, it will not have a significant effect on the pH of your water."

I did write back to clarify it was for aquarium and not pool but have not got a response yet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try some in a bucket of tap water and see if pH increases. Recycled glass is not the same as silica sand but I'm surprised they are THAT different.


----------



## LordEd (Mar 25, 2015)

OK I will give that a shot. I did see that today pH came down around 8.2. So thats a good sign at least


----------



## LordEd (Mar 25, 2015)

So I did the test. Put some of the PFS in bucket with tap water and tested pH couple hrs later. Out of the tap pH is at 7.6. In the bucket after 2 hrs it was 8.8 or more (that was highest reading on scale) So I think its safe to say its definitely the PFS. However as I stated previously, my readings today in my tank were 8.2.

So now the question is...is it possible its leached off what it can and will now start to drop, especially as I do more water changes? I have not really mixed the bottom layer of sand up so if that happens could it leach out more and raise the pH again? Just trying to figure out if its better to be safe than sorry and just replace it all. And if so, with what since I cant find silica PFS anywhere around here.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just for the heck of it, take a sample of your tap water in a clean glass measuring cup or similar container, and let it sit out for 24 hours before testing the pH. You could even do 2 samples like this, one sample can be aerated gently by your air pump using an air line and one sample would be still water.

I also would recommend buying a KH test kit so you can test the alkalinity of the water. It's possible a high KH is affecting the pH of your water.

What cichlids are you planning on stocking?


----------



## LordEd (Mar 25, 2015)

I will try those tests at home this weekend and pick up a kH test kit today if I can. Should they both have the substrate in them or just the water?

As for what kind of Cichlids, I had not decided yet. It was going to depend on how my water turned out and what my LFS could get me and go from there. Figured I would ask recommendations once I was cycled and see where I am at.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just use tap water alone, you want to find out what the tests show.


----------



## LordEd (Mar 25, 2015)

In the meantime, all the pool stores I have called have been saying the same thing. PFS is going away in place of the new recycled crushed glass like this. If thats the case and we cant find true PFS anymore, whats the next best thing to buy for a cichlid substrate?


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

kijiji aragonite for sale. I picked up 150 lbs for $40 and split with a fellow hobbyist.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't find aragonite to be the wonder-substrate I thought it would be. It's been in several of my tanks for 10 years, I have switched to PFS for new tanks. People have used the sand sold in bags at hardware stores for mixing with concrete. You are looking for 20 grain size and an inert mineral like silica, granite, etc.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/inde ... la_4707236


----------



## LordEd (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like the pH is holding steady at 8.2 so that should be great for Cichlids. kH and gH are around 4° each but will continue to monitor. Will be starting my fishless cycle next as I think its all holding pretty steady.


----------



## LordEd (Mar 25, 2015)

In case anyone reads this later thought an update would be good. Its now the end of July and my pH has held steady at 8.2 this whole time after coming down from its original high. So I would say the Vitroclean Green PFS (which is recycled crushed/ground up glass) works pretty well. So far I have not seen any adverse effects on the fish either.


----------

